# Minn Kota Riptide Spot-Lock and Battery Issues



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

This is why my Riptide is a tiller


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

TroutTrent said:


> I replace all the wires with 10 gauge and 8 gauge AWG as well as a new Marineco plug and bought a MK 60 circuit breaker.


There’s a ton of red flags in your post. Were you not using a circuit breaker before? “Beating the F” out of
anything with an electronic board is usually never a good idea. Also Marineco plugs are shit.


----------



## TroutTrent (Nov 29, 2016)

The boat came wired with a 60 amp fuse. removing the pin required some force but I removed the circuit board and the shaft was removed so I other than a poor connection or damage during installation or removal I am not sure what would have happened.


----------

